
EOMA68-A20 Crowd-Funded Laptop and Micro-Desktop - ashitlerferad
https://www.crowdsupply.com/eoma68/micro-desktop
======
ashitlerferad
Some background:

[https://lists.debian.org/debian-
arm/2016/07/msg00056.html](https://lists.debian.org/debian-
arm/2016/07/msg00056.html)

